

Markov and You - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001132.html

======
nsrivast
It might be fun to try to guess the authors of Markov-generated "samples" of
famous works.

~~~
sofal
Can you guess who this is?

"It seems this piece of thing: Even if you're into that Lee Smolin suggests,
though I have little programming experience, but argues a working brain, at
least not be of thing: Even if it's that the viewer: But many didn't. And the
lack of Markov-generated "samples" of research. The main problem is more or
Wikipedia) would cover 99% of falsifiable predictions, lack of how the danger
from the unjustified (given the even ones. To summarize: intelligence,
motivation, and space is awesome, and Wikipedia (or sites directly accessed
through Google and location when they fall sick could provide interesting
data"

~~~
nsrivast
Haha is it really me?

(Is "is it really I?" correct?)

------
dhotson
The first time I came across Markov Chains was a blog post about generating
Italian surnames.

[http://doubtingtommaso.blogspot.com/2008/03/markov-
chains.ht...](http://doubtingtommaso.blogspot.com/2008/03/markov-chains.html)

Very cool stuff.. it seems quite powerful given how broadly it can be applied.

------
redorb
could you possible use this to generate content for your site that wouldn't be
penalized as being 'duplicate content'? wonder if google has a reverse filter
(or index) of content created in this way to penalize computer generated
text..etc...

~~~
hugh
Would it be possible to detect Markov-generated text?

Perhaps the only way to do it would be to note that the probability of one
word following another seems more constant over time in Markov text than in
human-generated text? It'd be interesting to know if anyone's done this.

------
initself
This a mandatory read. Click every link! Garfield is the best postmodern thing
ever!

------
edw519
OP, Markovized (first 100 words):

"Markov chains is chosen based on that is the PageRank formula: Ther I
considered that, but I fed the company is often called a testament to this
idea to work with. Now let's proceed to include amusing bodily functions.
Garfield cartoon strip meets Markov chains. I got back: One example of a page
by making each letter of any illusions about what it this post, make it (a
letter of a testament to get to the broad power of increased cheapness,
however. You're not be surprised to longer sequences of passing importance.
But Markov chain in"

~~~
ph0rque
Would it be a measure of... consistency? if one's markov chain matched the
body's summary?

